# Quality hay bags



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I guess this is a good place to post! I stumbled on a great place to buy the canvas hay bags. I use them occasionally at home, but they are great for shows- 
The website is: _*www.tackwholesale.com. *_The part number for the bags is: 71-7110.

The bags hold a lot of hay and if you order 2 or more, they are only $8.95 plus s/h. And they hold up really well! (There are some with mesh, don't get those- these have a open hole for the hay, attach to a fence with a snap at the top and one in the back. (you supply the snaps)

I have always had good luck with them- fair prices and quick delivery. 
Last fall they had a special, order 10 and get some free. I did order bunch and gave them to the 4-H kids just starting out. Some will be for prizes at the county fair.

Hope this helps!


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

lokks like great deals!! i'm gonna try them


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

My goats are really hard on everything and these bags have held up way better than anything Tractor Supply sells! I like that they use snaps instead of 
straps to hold them up. I've had goats get their heads caught in straps.


----------

